# 1# alpaca and wool for sale or trade



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I would like to trade this for home made soap or maybe socks or yarn that is already spun. Please feel free to ask questions. It is light colored fleece so it is dyable.

TIA
Caren


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Pictures ? 
Has it been cleaned ?
How old is it ?
Is it blended together ?


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

It is blended. I will take pictures and post them next week. I work the next 5 days in a row. 10 & 12 hour shifts. Thats why i am unloading my fiber. No time to spin.


----------



## lindsaysfarm (Jan 31, 2014)

I make my own homemade soaps and would be interested in a trade. Could also trade for handspun yarn!!
Let me know I would be very interested!!


----------

